# Raisier Inspection in Colorado



## Big Cab DAddy (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi folks,

Trying to get started with Uber in Colorado after years of driving cab and private car service. One of the things they're asking for is a "Raisier Vehicle Inspection" which I've never heard of nor can I find much on it here or via Google. Who does these inspections in Colorado. My mechanic had never heard of it either which is not too surprising since Uber has only been operating in my smaller city for a couple months. Thanks in advance!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah, don't know about Ft. Collins. In Denver, Uber partnered with a bunch of Meineke's to do the inspection for $20. Raiser is the company Uber operates under for payments and insurance. There's a form you can print out from Uber and take to any mechanic. You can find it here under the Colorado Safety Tab (same for the DOT medical check) http://uberxcolorado.com/drive/?page_id=12


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like they partnered with Firestone for these up North.


----------



## Big Cab DAddy (Nov 13, 2014)

Cool. Thanks duggles. $20 isn't too bad. Any other $$$ surpises awaiting me?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I think those two are the only costs at this point. Back in the good 'ol days, when they first needed drivers to get these things done, they offered a $200 bonus to have it done by a certain date.


----------



## Big Cab DAddy (Nov 13, 2014)

The upload app is asking for an expiration date on the Razier inspection but I don't see one listed on the form. How long is it good for?


----------



## Big Cab DAddy (Nov 13, 2014)

duggles said:


> Looks like they partnered with Firestone for these up North.


Any idea how long it's good for? The form doesn't say.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Big Cab DAddy said:


> Any idea how long it's good for? The form doesn't say.


Same here in California......When I onboarded my documents I just put one year from the date the inspection was performed


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Big Cab DAddy said:


> Any idea how long it's good for? The form doesn't say.


One year from inspection date.


----------

